

The mother of all demos - Tihauan
http://sloan.stanford.edu/MouseSite/1968Demo.html#complete

======
simonw
Interesting fact: apparently the video was shot by Stewart Brand, who crops up
at a surprisingly large number of other key points in the history of computer
science (he created the Well, a highly influential early online community, and
has some involvement with the founding of the Homebrew Computer Club which
gave birth to Apple, among other things). These days he's running the Long Now
Foundation. My girlfriend and I are convinced he's a time traveller from the
future.

~~~
glhaynes
Stewart Brand:

"We are as gods and might as well get good at it" - Whole Earth Catalog (1969)

"We are as gods and have to get good at it." - Whole Earth Discipline (2009)

------
est
<http://sloan.stanford.edu/MouseSite/1968Demo.html#complete>

direct link

------
cpr
I remember coming across NLS (Englebart's system at SRI) in 1972-73, using it
over the ARPAnet (there were about 20 nodes back then). Even then, without
much contextual knowledge, and without special graphics consoles, it was clear
that this was something special.

In some sense, it's still better than current shared-editing systems, an early
and more structured Google Wave, if you will.

Very impressive.

------
henrikschroder
Do not use url shorterners. Do not create a linkbaiting title.

That said, the demo by Doug Engelbart from 1968 (which is what you should have
used as a title) is very impressive. I saw it ten years ago in my human-
computer interaction course, and everyone was completely blown away by it
then, and it's still very impressive.

~~~
Tihauan
"The mother of all demos" was used for this particular demo by Douglas
Crockford in one of his public lectures about Javascript,
<http://yuiblog.com/crockford/>. I also recommend watching that, btw. Besides
the fact that this title is catchy - what's wrong with that? - it also tells
more about the content than "the demo by Doug Engelbart from 1968".
Surprisingly, not that many people know or care who Doug Engelbart is.

~~~
rbonvall
It always has been called "the mother of all demos":
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mother_of_All_Demos> :)

~~~
henrikschroder
Yes, if by "always" you mean less than half of its age...

------
pietro
I landed there too after a couple of hours surfing prompted by the Newsweek
article.

